# Any Bike People Going to the ABQ Dragstrip Swap Meet Tomorrow? Nov. 20th



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 19, 2021)

Any Bike People Going to the ABQ Dragstrip Swap Meet Tomorrow?
@ratrodz @JMack @Callahooney1


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 19, 2021)

@josehuerta @bicibob


----------



## ratrodz (Nov 19, 2021)

@NMGreg


----------



## ratrodz (Nov 19, 2021)

We’ll be there!


----------



## bicibob (Nov 19, 2021)

Gonna have to miss this one, but please keep me posted for any meets in the future. 

Thanks,  Bob


----------



## JMack (Nov 22, 2021)

Did this get postponed? There was one to be at Balloon Fiesta grounds as well?


----------



## ratrodz (Nov 24, 2021)

JMack said:


> Did this get postponed? There was one to be at Balloon Fiesta grounds as well?




Nope! This happened!! Walked out of there with a few Silverkings ta boot!!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 25, 2021)

I am jealous of that Wingbar you scored Aaron!  So tough to pick when you are set up selling.


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 25, 2021)

Was there any racing going on or just a swapmeet. More pics please.


----------



## ratrodz (Nov 25, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Was there any racing going on or just a swapmeet. More pics please.




No racing during the swap. I wish I had took more pics!!


----------



## mrg (Nov 25, 2021)

Pics of your pics?


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 28, 2021)

Man, I miss Albuquerque!  Lived there for 17 years.


----------

